# Headed to Lake Vermilion Minnesota



## AnglerC (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm headed to Lake Vermilion on Tuesday July 12th for the week. We are going to be in the Norwegian Bay area. We'll be gaming mostly for Walleye but might take a day to hunt for Muskie. I'm aware of Merry Go Round and Stove Top Reefs and plan to hit those day 1. I'd love any suggestions on how to fish these two reefs. Besides the lindy rigs and bottom bouncers. (which I plan to use) I'd also love to hear of any sweet spots that any of you may know about that we could try. I do have a GPS hummingbird so if you have coordinates feel free to post those as well. 

For July Walleye's is a better bait choice crawlers rather than minnows? Does Cook have a bait shop? The resort we're staying at does not have Minnows. But they do have Crawlers and Leeches. 

Any ideas, techniques, thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------

